# 18 Ratties For Adoption At SRR -Transportation is possible to SD, MN, NE, ND, IA



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Star's Rat Rescue located in Winner, South Dakota currently has 18 ratties up for adoption! Transportation is possible to many areas and surrounding states like SD, MN, NE, ND, WY and even IA! There are currently 8 males and 10 females for adoption. 

Many of the babies where born here in the rescue or in foster homes and are VERY sweet and playful! 
*
You can visit our website at http://www.starsratrescue.com/ and for any questions about adopting feel free to send an email to [email protected]

To see all rats available for adoption http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html

Handsome PEW male for adoption. He was having a blast today exploring and hand wrestling. Available for adoption!








Meet Popcorn and Peanut. Both boys came from a hoarding case out of NE and are now in a wonderful foster home where they await their forever home. Both Popcorn and Peanut are neutered! These handsome boys are located in North Platte, NE and transportation is possible! ♥









Here is another handsome boy named Dewey who is also available for adoption! 









The Xtreme Rat Challenge girls are now available for adoption! They are all about 5 months of age and are very curious and smart ratties! They were taught to do tricks, jumps, etc. You can see a short video here http://www.nebrwesleyan.edu/academi...ts/psychology-department/xtreme-rat-challenge of the XRC ratties from 2008.

There is 10 girls who are looking for loving forever homes and here is a few pictures of these sweeties.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Also wanted to add that we are working on setting up a rattie train to the WA/ID area! If you are interested in adopting or helping with transports send us email to [email protected]


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Still lots of ratties for adoption and we had 11 five week old babies come into the rescue last weekend! There are 8 females and 3 males.

Look at these 2 squishes boys JellyBean and Pocky - Model citizens and sweet as can be. Available for adoption!


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

I WANT!!! I will go look at the site. I need a gentle female for my blind female, and baby female. (Im MN)


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm very interested in adopting Sarafina. How do I go about it? seems a wee confusing. I'm not familiar with this entire process.


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

I applied!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds great! We have received your email and replied!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

im in Idaho, i might be interested, ill go look on your website


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonderful! Let us know if you have any questions! We have lots of cuties for adoption!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh I wish I could adopt one too add too my pack since my boys are getting neautered next week  but you guys are too far away


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Awww that is a bummer but that is awesome you are getting your boys neutered. Bet they will love to have some cute female friends after they heal. 


~~Still many ratties for adoption at Star's Rat Rescue and feel free to ask about transportation!~~


----------

